# My Weigh barista scales



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

In my hunt for some decent but affordable scales I happened upon these.

https://digital-scales-company.co.uk/barista/794-my-weigh-barista-scale-716165282273.html

From the description they are water resistant and weigh down to 0.1g and up to 3kg and a timer for you pour over nuts







Rechargable using a usb to small lipo and above all appear to be instant read although it doesnt mention it in the desciption.

They can also be calibrated.

I looked around alot and they seemed the best I could find for around £30, there are cheaper but ive drowned so many I wanted to get something a little better (hopefully)

They are certainly not small but a nice size to put the whole pf onto and I think will fit perfectly on my drip tray.

I'll put up some pics later of the unbox and in use, and hopefully follow up with a short review, on the face of it they seem like they are good value, they ceratainly feel like good quality with rubber feet and a rubber surround.

How long the battery lasts and any niggles I'll add later.


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Quick review , hopefully might be helpful for someone.

First impressions are good, they seem solid, no overly heavy but with a quality feel to them. hard rubber outer to the sides and feet with a small stopper covering the usb socket for charging.

They appear to have a film over the buttoms which most things do these days when they arrive, since it doesnt inhibit use I think i'll leave it on with the hope it might add to the water resistance.

https://myweigh.com/resources/manuals/barista.pdf































*Key features in addition to those listed on website linked above.*



*
* *Depth is actually 28.6mm, from feet to top of plate which is thinner than stated

* 180 secs auto off is set by default but can be adjusted or turned off completely which is a nice touch.

* Timer counts up stops when weight is lifted leaving weight and time stopped on the display, it can also be stopped using the timer button.

* Timer can also be set to count down with a beep when complete.

* Counting mode, you can weigh a single piece and it will count them, but only in 25 or 50,75 or 100 I guess any less than that would be just as quick to count them, not sure i'll ever use this but its thereso i thought id mention it.

USER MANUAL

Use of the scale.

So far im impressed with how quickly they register and settle it is almost instantly I took a short video below, also shows one of the timer functions, more useful for espresso.

https://i.imgur.com/26WOZSf.mp4

They fit nicely on my drip tray, the feet are wide enough not to cause any instabilty by falling down the holes in the grill which ive had in the past with other scales. they are large enough for the PF but small enough to fit on the drip tray.

Sadly they do sit right under the exhaust of the e61 something Ive not managed to avoid with any of my scales. it will be a matter of careful operation so as not to vent onto them.

I've now fully charged the battery which appears to be a fairly large lipo for such a device, it doesnt have any capacity written on it but appears to be substantial for the LCD hopefully will last a few weeks, i'll update this later.

The battery is sealed in its compartment with a gasket around the edge of access door which is held down with 4 screws, technically I think it could be replaced if needed, but its almost certainly not designed to be.

I'll leave this for now and add to it as i think of things, but so far these seem to be capable, quick and accurate, on that note I dont have calibration weight to check the actual accuracy of them so cannot really comment.

UPDATE , Ive had these now for a month or so anf they havent missed a beat, happily getting drowned every now and then and still going strong , Ive killed other cheap scales in less time than this so im happy. hopefully they will continue on as well as they have been.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmm its nearly 3cm thick, might be a struggle getting the scales/cup under the portafilter unless naked (the portafilter, not you).


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Like the look of these, and decent price. Just been using cheap Chinese ones and can't justify £100+ especially just for espresso.

Looking forward to the review before I pull the trigger


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

People on here have had similar ones. ajohn comes to mind


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

These look interesting as looking right now but on a budget as well...


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

RazorliteX said:


> Hmm its nearly 3cm thick, might be a struggle getting the scales/cup under the portafilter unless naked (the portafilter, not you).


lol

Thats a good point i'll make sure to mention that, I only use a naked pf so it didnt even occur to me it might be too high for spouts.


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Jony said:


> People on here have had similar ones. ajohn comes to mind


I did search the forum in case they had already been mention but couldnt find anything. i did expect people have had them before but I can only go by what ive seen on here and mentioned elsewhere.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

argh, just measured on mine and a bit tight on fit, I need to keep searching


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Ordered the scales, we'll see. I think they may be a bit tight on height but my Brewistas are becoming more and more flaky.


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

They actually measure 28.6 from foot to bare plate if that 1.4mm makes a difference to anyone, for me it means all my cups just fit with absolutely no room to spare, but fit they do. No tipping to get them out at all!


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

They look excellent for the money. I was after some new scales. Ordered today.


----------



## CasperGasper (Jan 24, 2019)

I was also looking for scales, thanks for the recommendation. Ordered.


----------



## rigby (Nov 18, 2018)

perfect timing.. as i just drowned my 12 quid ones from amazon. these look pretty good.. have you managed to blast them with the steam wand yet?


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

I havent but they have been dumped on more than one ocassion from the pressure release valve and still gouing strong, good set of scales.


----------



## poolfan (May 9, 2014)

I've only got ~12.5cm in front of E61 on the Minima - could any of the owners advise if the feet on these scales catch the drip tray in facing straight out or sideways I wonder (i.e. is distance between the feet on underside


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If your not bothered about looks,get the Tuff weigh off ebay.


----------



## poolfan (May 9, 2014)

Jony said:


> If your not bothered about looks,get the Tuff weigh off ebay.


Looks don't bother me, more about function. Is response/lag time for weighing fast on these, ie for weighing shot accurately?

Any experience whether they can tolerate small spills etc?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Small spills maybe not, they work for me and i think they are pretty good. I don't spill.


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

OK, I KNOW this is an old thread but I have found it using Google -"switch beeps off on Myweigh Barrista scale" and I ended up here! Hopefully anyone doing a similar search will find the following info helpful?

I have been looking for a while as my Sage Oracle (with built in timer) has been returned for a refund and my new Lelit Marax does not have one of course.

I particularly wanted scales with an auto-start timer - tried the Hero ones from Amazon but the auto-timer did not work properly so I ended up with the Myweigh ones which looked decent if a bit bigger than I wanted. I was not going to shell out hundreds to get the most popular variety especially as I already have a version of the weighing system built into my Baratza Sette 270Wi grinder!

They arrived today and they do look very well made with the assurance that you can actually rinse them under the tap if needed - nice, but I don't think I will try it!

Then I tried them out - WTF thought that a continuous beep every 2 seconds would be useful - what planet are they on? It would make me want to chuck them out the window the second time I used them!

Checked the manual - nothing about turning them off - so it looks like they are going back.

Then I checked the manual linked further up in this thread - that had an extra section "Timer Warning Setting" which is not in the printed manual I got in the box?

So I tried it out and set the timer to 3 minutes - whoopee, it now does not do the continuous bleeping and only starts to make a noise when it has counted up to the pre-set time. Luckily it is a count-up and does not do count-down and I am never going to reach 3 minutes on an espresso extraction!

OK, so far so good. Then I noticed a section in my printed manual (V18) which is not in the on-line one! This is "Timer Mode Selection" and states that you switch on then press and hold "Tare" for 3 seconds which will show the result -

AAAA for auto mode and

FFFF for manual mode

To change the mode just repeat the button presses.

What this means is the timer is supposed to stop when you remove your cup from the scale - not really that useful and when I tried it was a bit hit and miss.

But then I had a further play with the thing and I found that in auto timer mode if you just lightly tap the weighing platform with your fingernail, as you stop the shot, then the timer stops AND you can then remove your cup from the platform and BOTH the time and weight values are frozen on the display - MOST useful! Simply press the Timer button to reset all to zero and you are ready for the next shot!

It does fit nicely on the Lelit when combined with an extra couple of thin rubber pads on the base it sits stable with the display overhanging the front of the drip tray and well clear of the E61 exhaust port.

So, it looks like a keeper. The only real complaint is I wish the display was a bit brighter - I have been using a little timer puck which is very nice with a huge bright blue on black display - only trouble is that it auto dims after a couple of seconds and is totally illegible with light coming in the adjacent window. The Barrista scales are still just legible under the same conditions but would be better with a bit more contrast applied! Perhaps there are some secret button presses for that?

Anyway, hope that info might be useful to someone.


----------



## Omid (Oct 16, 2021)

poolfan said:


> I've only got ~12.5cm in front of E61 on the Minima - could any of the owners advise if the feet on these scales catch the drip tray in facing straight out or sideways I wonder (i.e. is distance between the feet on underside


 I also have the Minima and looking for a cheap (on budget scale ) to fit on the drip tray and have water spill resistance. Could anyone recommend me one or if this scale could be fit on The Minima drip tray ?


----------

